# TRT cost



## independent (Dec 1, 2011)

Anyone here paying full cost for their test prescription?  Doesnt look like my ins. will cover it. What pharmacy has the best prices?


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 1, 2011)

HomebrewRx.....


----------



## Mkpaint (Dec 1, 2011)

clinic in miami told me 1600-2400 for 6months trt with ai dont know dosage was there average


----------



## independent (Dec 1, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> HomebrewRx.....



Lol. I have to fill the script to be legit. I can refill my script bottle with ugl

It looks like its around 90.00 for generic.  Thats still cheaper than WP.


----------



## Hench (Dec 1, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> HomebrewRx.....



lol, this. 


What dose are they putting you on Moe? 150mg pw or so?


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 1, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> It looks like its around 90.00 for generic. Thats still cheaper than WP.


----------



## SRX (Dec 1, 2011)

When i started my TRT my endo script me Androgel packs. He started me out i think they were 25mg test gel in a pack then bumped it up to 50mg of gel that i had to apply daily. Insurance did not cover this. This was right after ORD so sources were far and few. I had to pay 400.00 a month for a few months. Sucked.

Now i just brew my own. My doc agrees 100% that prices are crazy.


----------



## _LG_ (Dec 1, 2011)

Rnmrx


----------



## GMO (Dec 1, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> It looks like its around 90.00 for generic.  Thats still cheaper than WP.




That's what I always say.


----------



## bobbyboy (Dec 1, 2011)

Mine was $600.00  for ten weeks. I was scripted 300mg TestC/week, 500IU HCG/week, and 2mg Adex/week. That was with Maximus. They were cool but that is way to fucking expensive.....needless to say I filled the script once and went back underground. I can run it for 1/10 the cost on my own.


----------



## independent (Dec 1, 2011)

Hench said:


> lol, this.
> 
> 
> What dose are they putting you on Moe? 150mg pw or so?



Yes 150 a week to start. He said he would give me hcg too but I might just run the test and not over complicate things.




Little Guy said:


> Rnmrx



I would but I would never receive my gear.


----------



## SRX (Dec 1, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> I would but I would never receive my gear.


 

What his salad oil. I here its gtg people have been useing it for frying chicken, french fries, greek salads.


----------



## Patriot1405 (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm on 200mg a week, Watson Cypinate@ 17.00 a vial, 10 weeks worth and 5.00 for scripted pins.


----------



## Hench (Dec 1, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Yes 150 a week to start. He said he would give me hcg too but I might just run the test.



Think that's the best idea, unless you want more kids I dont know why you'd run hcg. You've spent a long time researching this, so once you've got everything squared away it's highly unlikely youll ever want to stop. 


I bet you're already looking forward to your first blast.


----------



## independent (Dec 1, 2011)

Hench said:


> Think that's the best idea, unless you want more kids I dont know why you'd run hcg. You've spent a long time researching this, so once you've got everything squared away it's highly unlikely youll ever want to stop.
> 
> 
> I bet you're already looking forward to your first blast.



Hcg causes a lot of estro issues which I want to avoid. I can always add it in later.  Whats a blast?


----------



## mp340 (Dec 1, 2011)

I get 200mg cyp from a compound pharmacy in NV for about 60 bucks shipped.


----------



## TonyMack (Dec 1, 2011)

My pharmacist is a sponsor on this board, and prices are reasonable.


----------



## bulldogz (Dec 1, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Anyone here paying full cost for their test prescription? Doesnt look like my ins. will cover it. What pharmacy has the best prices?


 
My endo is going to put me on test patches 5mg each patch per day..

Don't know if my ins will cover it but we'll see in a few wks...but if they don't ugl for me dog 



Patriot1405 said:


> I'm on 200mg a week, Watson Cypinate@ 17.00 a vial, 10 weeks worth and 5.00 for scripted pins.


 
You have great ins my man!


----------



## chucky1 (Dec 1, 2011)

I have to go in to the dr. office to get the shot but its $25 bucks a shot no ins.


----------



## ZECH (Dec 1, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Hcg causes a lot of estro issues which I want to avoid. I can always add it in later.  Whats a blast?



Not if you are on an AI which you should be anyway. If not, the test alone will cause E2 to go up and cause problems. Take an AI and hcg and everything will be good. Testes normal and normal E2.


----------



## S_walker (Dec 1, 2011)

I pay a cash price up front and then the insurance reimburses me. I use a small compounding pharmacy that's well known in my area. I believe walgreens/cvs will only go up to 200mg or that's what my dr told me? anyhow big daddy I get mine mailed with 20 syringes, 20 - 18g and 20 - 22g needles for around $90.


----------



## shearerr (Dec 2, 2011)

I did read somewhere that cypio costs more with insurance than without it, for, 90$ vial with insurance you pay 65-75$ without it.


----------



## .V. (Dec 2, 2011)

WalMart pharmacy runs between 55 and 95.00 a vial, depending on who they are getting it from.  It's usually watson or sandoz.  My pharmacy that I'm using now is a small private operation that is willing to shop around and find me the best deal... I get mine for $45.00 for a 10ml vial.

Have your doc keep writing medical necessity letters for the injectable and your insurance company will eventually comply once the right wording is used (in most cases).  Just have to get the right words that they are looking for in the letter...and convince them that it's needed.  But, since they pay for a month supply most of the time, you will be limited to ampules with a 1 week dose...and after meeting your copay...you are cheaper to get 10ml vials out of pocket.


----------



## independent (Dec 2, 2011)

Well I just called my ins. and they said it was covered 100%. I just have to pay out of pocket and they will reimburse me. Im not going to get too excited just yet.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 2, 2011)

my dad got 2 watson cyp at 90 bucks each, ins didnt cover it. he gave them to me because he doesnt want to start trt until next year when his ins will maybe cover it.


----------



## shearerr (Dec 2, 2011)

your dad gave it to you?? lol You definitely have great dad! 
ehh... why my father won't  sponsor cycles for me...


----------



## SUPERFLY1234 (Dec 2, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Anyone here paying full cost for their test prescription?  Doesnt look like my ins. will cover it. What pharmacy has the best prices?



198$ for generic  watson test c at your walgreen.


----------



## independent (Dec 3, 2011)

Is name brand better than generic?  Its 104.00 vs 150.00 for name brand.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 3, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Is name brand better than generic?  Its 104.00 vs 150.00 for name brand.



test is test


----------



## independent (Dec 3, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> test is test



Is one smoother with less pip, like rnm's test 900?


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 3, 2011)

From what I can tell of the formula, brand and generic are exactly the same. I have one of each, but I've haven't tried them yet. hope these pics help.


----------



## independent (Dec 3, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> From what I can tell of the formula, brand and generic are exactly the same. I have one of each, but I've haven't tried them yet. hope these pics help.



Thank you!  I called costco and they said watson was 60.00 and depo-test (brand name) was 66.00.


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 3, 2011)

Watson is brand name. I'd go with that one bro. If they make Vike's and Perc's I'm sure their test is good


----------



## Patriot1405 (Dec 3, 2011)

Oops my mistake I don't get watson, I definitely get sandoz from my local cvs.


----------



## atvbulldog (Dec 3, 2011)

$300.00 every 25 days for androgel in pump form, I am looking into other sources. You can get coupons from Abbott but they run out after a few months. It sucks we are forced to go underground for a legitimate medically diagnosed problem. No I can not pin, I am a needle phobic. Just getting blood test every two months is hard for me. I would try to go transdermal with what ever I do.


----------



## independent (Dec 3, 2011)

69.00 out the door from costco.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 3, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> 69.00 out the door from costco.



nice


----------



## bulldogz (Dec 3, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Thank you! I called costco and they said watson was 60.00 and depo-test (brand name) was 66.00.


 


bigmoe65 said:


> 69.00 out the door from costco.


 
Dog...why not go with the watson if it was a lil cheaper?

Edit: Just saw that the test is from Pfizer


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 3, 2011)

Nice!!!


----------



## keith1569 (Dec 3, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Anyone here paying full cost for their test prescription?  Doesnt look like my ins. will cover it. What pharmacy has the best prices?



Costco is pretty cheap man..go that route


----------



## bulldogz (Dec 3, 2011)

keith1569 said:


> Costco is pretty cheap man..go that route


 
He did dog..!


----------



## keith1569 (Dec 4, 2011)

oh haha should of read past the first few posts!! lol

well good deal man


----------



## independent (Dec 4, 2011)

Btw, it flows through a 27g like water.


----------



## keith1569 (Dec 4, 2011)

damn i want!!  but i dont want to have to getlab work for when i am on a full cycle ha


----------



## shearerr (Dec 4, 2011)

what is the cost for AI and HCG?


----------



## independent (Dec 4, 2011)

shearerr said:


> what is the cost for AI and HCG?



The ai with ins. shouldnt be more than 10.00 for my copay. the hcg isnt covered. Hcg has to be at least 75.00 im assuming.


----------

